# Will a Fluval EDGE Aquarium 23L tank be alright for a betta fish?



## LuxC (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi there, I was at the shops and went by the Fluval EDGE Aquarium 23L tank then took interest in it. The tank looks nice for my office but I was wondering if it'll be alright since the tank's design is to fill the water to the top to give it a 3D effect. The tank has a hole for the filter's current and light only underneath it's hood. But since betta fishes come up to breathe air, will this tank be alright because that hole is where the water returns back into the tank.


To sum it up, my question is. Is this tank ok for betta fishes and can betta fishes survive without coming up for air since they have gills?

I've linked images to show you what the tank looks like what it looks like once the hood has been taken off.

The tank's design








This is what it looks like when the top hood is taken off. The only space where the betta can breathe but it's also where the water runs down as well.








Cheers, Dan.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Bettas cannot survive without air. 
There's a few members here who have this tank and should be able to tell you what they do to make it suitable for bettas. I like this tank but if I were to house bettas in it I would definitely leave a small air gap between the water and the top glass.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow that is a good question, I am not sure. I hope somebody with more knowledge on this tank can help you out. I am also now curious!


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

> can betta fishes survive without coming up for air since they have gills?


Nope. They'd quickly drown.

I've read of a few disasters from betta owners with this tank. Not many, but enough that I would probably choose a different model - Fluval have a good range, and some really nice tanks . I like the one specifically designed for shrimp.


----------



## LuxC (Oct 3, 2010)

vilmarisv said:


> Bettas cannot survive without air.


Yes, I know but my question was. Can betta fishes survive without going up for air even though the tank is cycled with air within the water. But after reading more about betta fishes. I've seen information regarding about betta fishes, that they need to come up for air since they're a different type of species from regular fishes.

So what I'm planning to do now is lowering the water level by a few millimeters or even a centimeter unless someone has another alternative or solution.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I had my betta live in this exact tank and I did exactly what you said, lowered the water level by a few centimeters so he was able to breathe. 

However, that really takes away from the main design purpose of the tank so it might be better to just buy a comparable Mr Aqua or Do!Aqua tank and kit it out yourself. 

For the expense and what you get I would prefer to simply buy a more stock standard tank as I hated my Fluval Edge so much I eventually cut the whole top pane off and just used it as a normal tank.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Yes, bettas need to be able to breathe air or, oddly enough, they'll drown in water. My first male ended up dying because he got stuck in a decoration and couldn't come up for air. :/

I think the aesthetic value of the Fluval Edge goes down if you leave room for the betta to breathe, although I guess it's also based on your own preference too! There are a lot of other nice Fluvals that would be suitable for a betta without having to compromise on breathing space.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

as Aus said the fluval ebi and fluval floral are really nice tanks, they have a 5 gallon fluval spec now. i own it and its lovely. i really like it. i would defiantely not put a betta in this tank with the water all the way full. i thought like you in a cycled tank with perfect water quality bettas wouldnt come up for air. but i have 3 cycled tanks with good water quality and they all still come up for air.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

There was a thread started by members about this, and it really depends on the betta.

Some bettas require a bit of training so they know where the holes is, and others (with very careful and watchful owners) who can't find the hole are quickly removed. I think they drop food in the hole while watching the betta, though some just never really get it.


----------



## MsGita (Apr 24, 2012)

I have this tank with a betta. I love it and my betta is doing just fine in it. When I first put him in I didn't fill it the whole way up, I left about half an inch gap. Then I added a little more water each day until it was full and he has never had a problem getting air. He knows right where to go. 

It is not a "death trap" like some people try to say it is. (People who don't actually own the tank)

If your betta for some reason does not adjust to this tank, consider having another tank ready or simply lower the water (which I think still looks nice).


----------

